# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Habana Inn

## nomadokla

The Lost Ogle reported that the hotel was for sale.  Is there any truth to this?

----------


## Pete

Yes.




> 170 room exterior corridor, limited service, two-story hotel. It includes a casual restaurant with private rooftop bar, two nightclubs, two outdoor pools, and a gift shop.  The hotel is offered significantly under replacement cost and at approximate land value. With 4.14 acres and over 1000 feet of Interstate frontage the property is an excellent opportunity for a tear down and re-use.


$2,400,000

----------


## AP

That would be a big deal for the LGBT community, correct?

----------


## Pete

There really isn't much going on along this stretch these days, other than the Habana.

After 40+ years, Angles has been shuttered for a while.

There are a handful of bars and little shops but none seem very busy, other than perhaps The Boom.

The City has been working on a streetscape plan for a while and I believe it will eventually move forward.

----------


## LocoAko

> That would be a big deal for the LGBT community, correct?


Yes. I've never stayed at the Habana and can't speak to the hotel itself, but The Copa and the club across the hall, Finishline, are staples in the gay scene here (maybe the two biggest behind The Boom) and are absolutely slammed most weekends (gonna have to disagree with Pete on this one -- the streetscape is deserted but the clubs in the Habana Inn are plenty packed). I would really hope we don't lose these two places as they're quite popular with both gay and straight patrons alike.

----------


## Pete

^

What I meant is there are draft plans to improve the streetscape along 39th.

Also, I realize this property is still very popular just meant the rest of that strip doesn't seem that busy, apart from The Boom.

----------


## LocoAko

> ^
> 
> What I meant is there are draft plans to improve the streetscape along 39th.
> 
> Also, I realize this property is still very popular just meant the rest of that strip doesn't seem that busy, apart from The Boom.


Ah. Yeah, that I agree with. Copa, Finishline, The Boom, and Phoenix Rising definitely seem to be the most popular, with a large dropoff to the other establishments (honestly not sure how some of them stay in business). I'd love a streetscape on 39th since I think, considering how many people it attracts, it's one of the ugliest and most offputting corridors in the city. Just don't want to lose these popular establishments in the process.

----------


## Pete

Here is the streetscape conceptual plan:

----------


## Bunty

> Yes. I've never stayed at the Habana and can't speak to the hotel itself, but The Copa and the club across the hall, Finishline, are staples in the gay scene here (maybe the two biggest behind The Boom) and are absolutely slammed most weekends (gonna have to disagree with Pete on this one -- the streetscape is deserted but the clubs in the Habana Inn are plenty packed). I would really hope we don't lose these two places as they're quite popular with both gay and straight patrons alike.


Copa is no longer so popular.   Long lines are no longer waiting to get in at midnight Saturdays, but it gets nearly packed then.  That area has slowly been on the decline for about 10 years.  The opening of the Boom five or so years ago acted to slow the decline.  However, earlier this year Gushers restaurant at the Habana closed.  I think the piano bar is also closed.  If the Memorial Day weekend gay rodeo is canceled for the second year in a row, that  is another sign of the gay scene declining in OKC as well as making the Habana Inn a less attractive buy.

The Habana should be better maintained to continue to go on.   I've heard some people from out of town  didn't care much for the condition of the hotel.  I've heard one guy had to get out of a room because it had bedbugs.  So no wonder in the description it says  "excellent opportunity for a tear down and re-use".   I heard a security guy there got shot and killed not too long ago, so that doesn't help.   Neither do people begging for money at I-44 and Penn help.  The Habana was a more attractive buy back during the 1990s and early 2000s when that area was more popular and far from declining.  Maybe it did get sold back then.

My guess the Habana Inn will close before it's bought.  It's surely takes a lot of money to keep a huge complex going, especially if a lot of rooms are not being rented.  For all we know, the hotel is close to the same crisis it was in back around 1986 when owners then decided it either had to give up and close down or turn it into an all gay hotel.  But this time there doesn't seem to be a hopeful alternative.  Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens to it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Here is the streetscape conceptual plan:


Would be cool to see rainbow colored crosswalks or intersections.

----------


## bchris02

> After 40+ years, Angles has been shuttered for a while.


The current owners of the Habana Inn also own Angles.  From what I've heard, once the Habana sells, the owners will likely close the Copa and Finishline and re-open Angles.  Has anybody else heard this?  Hopefully the improved streetscape happens.  I agree with LocoAko that it's one of the ugliest areas in town.  However, I'm pretty sure it's that way by design.  I think an improved streetscape will help give the area new life.

I think the prevalence of dating/hookup apps as well as the revitalization and progressive culture of districts like the Plaza and the Paseo has also drawn people away from that area compared to 10 or 20 years ago.

----------


## Pete

It's ugly because it was an old quasi-industrial area that was chosen because it was super low-key at a time where most those places didn't even have a sign out of fear of rednecks and haters.

I had a girlfriend who lived at the Hemingway and we'd come home late on the weekend and see the oceans of cars at 39th & Penn and didn't even know why they were there.  And this was the 80's.

Gradually figured it out but just goes to show how underground that whole community had to be, and that wasn't that long ago.  Just ridiculous in so many ways.

But OKC has arguably the ugliest and saddest gay district anywhere.  That needs to change.

----------


## bchris02

> But OKC has arguably the ugliest and saddest gay district anywhere.  That needs to change.


Hopefully it does.  Are there concrete plans to redo the streetscape or is it all conceptual at this point?  I think a better 39th St would really help the city feel more LGBT-inclusive.  To be fair, Oklahoma City is unique for a city this size in this region of the country to actually have a gay strip.  Most other smallish Bible Belt cities usually have a few bars and they are typically scattered.  Like OKC, they are typically in industrial locations, sometimes quite seedy ones at that, where you have to know what your looking for to find.   However, unlike OKC it's usually much more difficult to bar hop because you don't have a critical mass of bars.

Now major cities like Dallas or Atlanta are a completely different ballgame.

----------


## Architect2010

Tramps (the bar) recently expanded their patio to the west by a decent amount. Perhaps in anticipation? 

I've heard plans of them adding an outdoor bar as well, but that's rumor status so far.

----------


## dankrutka

> Would be cool to see rainbow colored crosswalks or intersections.


^^^ 
This. Model it after the Castro crosswalks. That would be a cool homage.

----------


## EBAH

BUT Where will I swim ?!?!?!

----------


## Urbanized

> ^^^ 
> This. Model it after the Castro crosswalks. That would be a cool homage.


Unfortnately could not be done under current ordinance.

----------


## soonerguru

Part of the problem with improvements in the area relate to certain ownership and their unwillingness to invest. It is a sad and frustrating story. Hopefully the Habana will be saved -- or purchased by someone who cares about it and will be willing to invest in it. Sadly, I saw a recent comment on Facebook from one of the members of the streetscape board in which they were "worried" about gentrification of the strip, as if that is any kind of imminent danger.

----------


## pw405

The description says there is a rooftop bar?  I will certainly miss the Copa!  However I should note that Angles does open for special events.  Was there for the Red Tie after party in 2016 and also pride 2017, Angles was absolutely packed.   I really like the layout of that club.  Reminds me of a club you would see in Grand Theft Auto or something.  

After The Park changed ownership, that really seemed to accelerate the decline.  Nobody really seems to go there as much.  Phoenix & Boom's patio areas are great, and Tramp's is a nice addition... however...it IS still Tramp's.  

Really hope that the area is re-vitalized but doesn't seem to be likely.  Surprised that as the city has grown over the past two decades, this district seems to have suffered.  Perhaps the broader acceptance of the LGBTQ community is manifesting in the need to not have a segregated district any longer?  Ultimately it is good if the community feels they can integrate with the rest of society without as much fear.   In general though, it seems that OKC's club & nightlife scene isn't isn't as popular as it used to be. I know there are many new places opening, but with the popular spots spread out across so many different districts, nightlife seems less centralized and perhaps gives the appearance of less of a "scene".

----------


## Bill Robertson

> BUT Where will I swim ?!?!?!


I grew up about a half a mile from there. We would sneak in the pool at the Habana or the motel down the street that’s a YWCA now. Then when we got kicked out we’d go to the other.

----------


## bchris02

> Really hope that the area is re-vitalized but doesn't seem to be likely.  Surprised that as the city has grown over the past two decades, this district seems to have suffered.  Perhaps the broader acceptance of the LGBTQ community is manifesting in the need to not have a segregated district any longer?  Ultimately it is good if the community feels they can integrate with the rest of society without as much fear.   In general though, it seems that OKC's club & nightlife scene isn't isn't as popular as it used to be. I know there are many new places opening, but with the popular spots spread out across so many different districts, nightlife seems less centralized and perhaps gives the appearance of less of a "scene".


I would say the Paseo and the Plaza draw crowds away from 39th street.  The districts are very LGBT-friendly, are much more inviting, and most of the venues are non-smoking.  Also, with modern app culture, gay bars are less essential than they used to be.

I do agree with you that OKC currently has a problem of having too few eggs spread across too many baskets.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Unfortnately could not be done under current ordinance.


Which ordinance is that? :///

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> ^^^ 
> This. Model it after the Castro crosswalks. That would be a cool homage.


I was thinking of the ones in WeHo but SF’s are better!

----------


## Urbanized

> Which ordinance is that? :///


Oklahoma and Oklahoma City adhere to the MUTCD on this topic: https://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/knowledge...part3.htm#cwq2




> Q: Can I put any design or collection of art treatments in a crosswalk as long as the transverse white lines are present?
> 
> A: No. The FHWA has consistently stated since 1984 through eight Official Interpretations that nothing except an aesthetic treatment is allowed between the white transverse lines of a crosswalk. If non-retroreflective colored pavement, including bricks and other types of patterned surfaces, is used as a purely aesthetic treatment and is not intended to communicate a regulatory, warning, or guidance message to road users, the colored pavement is not considered to be a traffic control device, even if it is located between the lines of a crosswalk.

----------


## d-usa

That reads to me like you cannot have a rainbow crosswalk. But you can have a rainbow colored aesthetic treatment on the pavement even if it is located between the lines of a crosswalk, as long as it's not a traffic control device. 

If we can have giant circles in the  middle of each intersection in the Automobile District, then I don't see the problem with a similar color treatment in this district.

----------


## Urbanized

> That reads to me like you cannot have a rainbow crosswalk. But you can have a rainbow colored aesthetic treatment on the pavement even if it is located between the lines of a crosswalk, as long as it's not a traffic control device. 
> 
> If we can have giant circles in the  middle of each intersection in the Automobile District, then I don't see the problem with a similar color treatment in this district.


You're correct that there is more latitude in the intersection itself, at least by OKC's interpretation as I understand it. I was responding to Dan's post which specified crosswalks only, a la Castro.

----------


## Urbanized

By the way, Automobile Alley's intersections - at least as currently configured - would also not be allowed these days, for multiple reasons that I won't get into here.

----------


## nomadokla

I just read that the property is in the process of being purchased?  Plans to turn the hotel into the Oasis Resort?

----------


## pw405

> I just read that the property is in the process of being purchased?  Plans to turn the hotel into the Oasis Resort?


Link?

----------


## Bunty

The May Gayly said at press time that several offers had been made with none accepted by hotel ownership.  The real estate agent was quoted as saying, "I think the likelihood is at least 50/50 it will stay like what it is today with new ownership.  Most who have looked are looking at keeping lit LGBT+ friendly."

----------


## Bunty

http://www.gayly.com/habana-inn-lives-see-another-day

----------


## pw405

> http://www.gayly.com/habana-inn-lives-see-another-day


Seems like they're wanting to keep it as the centerpiece of the area.. was it a different article that quoted the 50/50 chance of it changing to something else?

----------


## bchris02

http://www.gayly.com/%E2%80%9Cjoin-p...D-hotel-habana

Looks like it's going to get a renovation but the theme of the hotel will stay the same.  Will be interesting to see what is planned.

----------


## Bunty

> http://www.gayly.com/%E2%80%9Cjoin-p...D-hotel-habana
> 
> Looks like it's going to get a renovation but the theme of the hotel will stay the same.  Will be interesting to see what is planned.


I'm not sure if it makes much sense to try to remodel a hotel from the 1960s.  Probably best to tear it down and start over, especially if the owner has the financing.  Make it new, more unique than before, and it would probably attract more people from out of state than now.

----------


## bchris02

> I'm not sure if it makes much sense to try to remodel a hotel from the 1960s.  Probably best to tear it down and start over, especially if the owner has the financing.  Make it new, more unique than before, and it would probably attract more people from out of state than now.


I don't know.  Being such an old hotel with the history it has gives it a lot of charm.

----------


## Harbinger

It looked like fencing was going up around the hotel, and lots of utility personnel (construction workers?) going in and out of the building on Friday.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I'm updating the Google Maps project tracker and I found this info while trying to add stuff to this description: 

Latest from the Gayly: https://www.gayly.com/hotel-habana-unveils-new-branding

Hotel website: https://www.hotelhabanaokc.com/grandopening




> Exciting Changes are coming to Hotel Habana in 2019-2020.
> 
> Experience the upgraded, newly renovated lobby, luxury rooms, events, and swimming pools at our grand re-opening in 2019-2020. View our renderings and stay tuned to RSVP for our grand opening party.
> 
> COMING SOON! 2019-2020
> 
> Rooms are still available during renovations.


Found these renderings but they don't reveal too much.

----------


## Pete

Here is a great article by the Gazette on this project:

https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/h...nt?oid=5790371


Unfortunately, I can't see any evidence of progress other than the sale.  No permits have been filed which would be the first step before any work would start, although that Gazette article says the plan has always been to wait until this fall.

I just went by there today to check on it and that place is in really sad shape.  Hopefully this will get turned around along with the streetscape project.  That would be a huge starting point for the district.

----------


## Mel

A Hotel from the 60's will have Asbestos. Tearing in to that opens a new can of worms.

----------


## Laramie

Great concept with having a Hotel Habana open for business; not just for a gay community hangout & sleepover.




> In planning the renovations, Lagatta said they also wanted to make sure Habana is not just “a party hotel.”
> 
> “We want to accommodate business people that are passing through that need a place to work,” he said. “We’re putting in fiber optic Wi-Fi, so everybody will have free fiber optic Wi-Fi. … We’re fixing up some rooms in the quieter areas away from the clubs, so it’s like any given night it’s a good place to stay.”


Alternative Resorts is looking at this hotel from a long-term investment strategy:  



 
Does anyone know if Alternative Resorts would qualify for some TIF funds; this would be a good investment for Oklahoma City.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The largest gay resort has Palm Springs to compete with. I’d be shocked but pleased to know a resort with that title resides in OKC.

----------


## Bunty

> The largest gay resort has Palm Springs to compete with. I’d be shocked but pleased to know a resort with that title resides in OKC.


Habana is surely the nation's largest gay hotel.   

At least one of the pools should be enclosed for year round use.

----------


## AusKlos

Pete, do you know what has been going on here the last few weeks? It almost looks like they are filming something, there are trailers in the parking lot, and TONS of cars and activity in the morning when i pass by on my way to work.

----------


## Bullbear

They are filming a movie.  don't know much more than that but that has been the activity.

----------


## Pete

*Club changes* 
Two clubs in Oklahoma City’s gayborhood have closed and will be replaced, while a formerly shuttered club reopens its doors.
BY MIGUEL RIOS

Copa and Finish Line, the two clubs in Hotel Habana, closed recently after decades of service. Tom Lagatta, Hotel Habana managing partner, said they did not renew the club’s leases because they needed the revenue, so they plan to open new clubs in the spaces.

----------


## Pete

*Club changes* 
Two clubs in Oklahoma Citys gayborhood have closed and will be replaced, while a formerly shuttered club reopens its doors.
BY MIGUEL RIOS

Copa and Finish Line, the two clubs in Hotel Habana, closed recently after decades of service. Tom Lagatta, Hotel Habana managing partner, said they did not renew the clubs leases because they needed the revenue, so they plan to open new clubs in the spaces.

----------


## Bullbear

Stay tuned on all that.  I will be surprised if they make it 6 months without the rent from copa and finishline , Tops they make it a year. I hope they can succeed but i just don't see it.

----------

